# Trevor's Health Issues, Part 2



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I wish i could say I am surprised, but sadly am not. Inbreeding seems to be something this breeder thinks nothing of. COI's do not seem to be a consideration either. The Canine Diversity Project has claimed that a dog with a COI of less than 10% will live on average four years longer than a dog over 10%. Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Again, I'm sorry for your loss. After I read the early thread, I couldn't help thinking about all the other heartbreak they must have caused. It's evil.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 3, 2014)

*Follow-up on Pendragon Poodles*

The Pendragons Poodles


Thank you Arreau and Fsmnt for your replies. I totally agree : it’s evil. And it’s aggravated because they fool their clients on purpose. One of the first thing they told us in 2005 is that they never did inbreeding and that they will never do it. Trevor was our first dog and we were too stupid to ask for a pedigree. It’s unbelievable the number of lies I have to swallow during these 4 years and a half that I maintain sporadic contacts with them. My last visit there was on July 31 2009, at their Pendragon annual party. If you go on the Web and use the key words Pendragon Dogs are everywhere, you will find lots of YouTube videos from that last party. Trevor and me are on one of these videos.

Just an example of these lies : during a visit in 2005, they presented to us Mercedes and Porsche, their two new red puppies, pretending they just bought them in the USA and that they have come full of fleas… In fact, they are Baron and Annie’s puppies. Porsche and Mercedes are now living in Orleans (Ottawa, ON, Canada) close to us: they had been rescued by two families when Heather and Greg close their out of control breeding business in Tweed.

Heather is definitely a marketing master and she was able to sell the brand Pendragon even to the most reputable dog trainers in the Ottawa area. It’s a shame that they use all those living beings for their own profit purposes and that they see no problem breaking the heart of their poodles human families. In Heather Facebook profile, there’s a picture of a red standard poodle female feeding her litter. No regret and no conscience… So sad… For us, it’s a very hard lesson learned and it’s why I wanted to become a member of the Poodleforum: to help prevent that other people like us – in love with standard poodles but not enough knowledgeable to ask fundamental questions - are fooled like we were and, maybe, to connect with other Pendragon poodles human friends that are going through very difficult times because of their dog’s health. Trevor will be in our heart forever. Take care,


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I hope, in time, you'll consider getting another SPOO. The whole process of finding and vetting a breeder and preparing for a puppy, was a purposeful antidote to my grief at losing my last dog. The next time around, you know Arreau Standards and we can all vouch for them


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I am so sorry about your loss of Trevor, and anyone else who is unfortunate enough to be swindled by this breeder. 

I am a bit confused though because when I look up Pendragon on google I get a breeder from California with the name of Rick and Kim Bates. Is this a different breeder or the same one. I have always dreamed about owning a pup from their stud named Micah and really hope they are not the same. ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know what it means to think you have found a reputable breeder and when you have one of their dogs discover that is not the case. I hope that when you aready, you will find a truly amazing breeder.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

*check the spelling*

They are two different breeders. The California breeder has a good reputation and shows some beautiful dogs. They also post their health tests.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

The Canadian Pendragon Poodle Scandal. Someone should write it and I would read it. Even the name is posh paired with Poodle. Really serious health problems don't present until later. The little warnings, such as allergies might be taken in stride. I'm sure there were plenty of replacements, if someone was VERY unhappy. The oily salesmanship... The heartbreak. 

I wish the AKC or the CKC or whatever leading registry had completely reliable breeder certifications. It should be a lot easier to find a really good dog than it is


----------



## Trevor (Jul 3, 2014)

*Another Standard Poodle puppy*



Poodlelvr said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. I know what it means to think you have found a reputable breeder and when you have one of their dogs discover that is not the case. I hope that when you aready, you will find a truly amazing breeder.


Yes, thank you for your kind advice. It's the only way I found to alleviate my constant sadness. My husband and I will welcome a Arreau puppy in our home in 2015 or early 2016. Cherie is a REAL ETHICAL BREEDER and not a smoke screen like Heather and Greg.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

WOW! That is some kind of wonderful! My advice is 2015, if possible. It's SO hard not to have a dog in your life. Thank you and Cherie for giving me even more of a reason to be happy today! I'm getting my first SPOO


----------



## Trevor (Jul 3, 2014)

*Congratulations!*

So happy for you Mfmst! Standard poodles are wonderful dogs. After being my Trevor's best friend for 8 too short years, I can tell you that they can be so smart, loving and generous that most people on earth can learn life lessons from them. Have fun with you puppy and enjoy every minute with him - or her!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I am so sorry about your loss of Trevor, and anyone else who is unfortunate enough to be swindled by this breeder.
> 
> I am a bit confused though because when I look up Pendragon on google I get a breeder from California with the name of Rick and Kim Bates. Is this a different breeder or the same one. I have always dreamed about owning a pup from their stud named Micah and really hope they are not the same. ?
> 
> ...


Kim Bates is PenNdragon Poodles- note the second " N " This breeder is breeding amazing Standard Poodles with care and conscience. NOT in the same caliber as the breeder with one N in their name.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Kim Bates is PenNdragon Poodles- note the second " N " This breeder is breeding amazing Standard Poodles with care and conscience. NOT in the same caliber as the breeder with one N in their name.



Oh thank goodness! I can continue to dream about owning one of her poodles . Thank you for clearing that one up for me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

